# Prestige boiler



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

We just finished installing the boiler just waiting for electrician to wire power so that we could finish the stat wiring


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Great boiler, I used to put a lot of them in when I was in business . The new controller is so easy to set up. Is that the excellence? Ohh and nice install

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been installing these since they came out and had good luck with them


----------

